# Metastatic Hemangiosarcoma in Dogs study at Johns Hopkins



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

I thought there may be some out there who would be interested...

https://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/rad...ls/canine-hemangiosarcoma-clinical-trial.html


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thank you for posting this info about the Clinical Trial.


----------

